# Other people's children...



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Just random annoyance that makes me wonder, just... Why?

Driving down the street to take the dogs for a hike. Sitting at a light, suddenly I hear this bark-howl from the car next to us. Rather than Doyle reacting, since he will bark at other dogs, I hear Leia hit her warning bark. 

It is then I realize some kid in the car next to us is howling at my dogs. -.- I'm sorry but while my one dog is fluffy and white, she's not a husky or wolf mix people. 

Anyone else come across this lovely behavior before?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I think it happens with all breeds! 
Drives me nuts!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a kid run up to my car when I was dropping my kids at school and bark at Zoe through the window. I'll keep my opinion tasteful but my own children know better. Some kids...I just don't get.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a guest's child running around the house, Delgado was lying on his bed chewing a bone and in one of her loops she ran by his bed. I thought she was just running by but she jumped right on top of Delgado and started petting and hugging him. My heart stopped but Delgado just stopped chewing and kissed her face then went back to chewing when she hopped off. I didn't say anything to the mother but I was hyper vigilant the rest of the visit to make sure he didn't get disturbed again

Same child was over another day and the dogs were crated as we were eating, she kept running around the table rather than sitting and I wasn't aware that she was feeding both dogs peanut butter and carrots from her plate (she refused to eat the dinner prepared so her mom asked us to make her a peanut butter sandwich with raw carrots on the side). At least it was a healthy snack but still, I scolded her mom that time and nicely told her that feeding my dogs is off limits. Thankfully she took it well and kept her daughter from doing it again.


On the other hand as a story citing some wonderfully behaved children my sister and brother-in-law were having a house party celebrating their new house and there were 40 adults plus 10 children together. I had brought Jazzy and kept her on leash to make sure she wouldn't be a nuisance sneaking snacks from people. The children ranged in age from 6 months to 8 years old and all of them were just wonderful. Every one of them asked politely to pet Jazzy, the youngest children were supervised carefully by their parents to ensure they weren't pulling her hair or poking her. 
One little boy around 2 was just in love with Jazzy and kept following her around and she loved this little guy back, giving him gentle kisses and standing still while he touched her. She jumped up very carefully and kissed him right on the mouth and I immediately scolded her and apologized to his mom who just laughed and said their dog at home kissed him to and she was ok with it.
Jazzy just soaked in the attention and this is my nervous dog that is very particular on who gets to touch her. Most people she just avoids so to see her enjoying herself openly and behaving so nicely was heart-warming to see


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

some people's children are examples of why some wild eat their young.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

lyssa62 said:


> some people's children are examples of why some wild eat their young.


:spittingcoffee: Not to mention wean them fast and kick 'em out


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Shade said:


> :spittingcoffee: Not to mention wean them fast and kick 'em out


 

YES!!!!! Well wait NOOOO cuz then WE have to *support* them too!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

lyssa62 said:


> YES!!!!! Well wait NOOOO cuz then WE have to *support* them too!!!


Nah, survival of the fittest I say 

Like some person said one, remove all the warning labels from products and only those who have common sense survive. Good population control


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Shade said:


> Nah, survival of the fittest I say
> 
> Like some person said one, remove all the warning labels from products and only those who have common sense survive. Good population control


 
yep weed em out! We can lose a good majority of them to using flat irons and hair dryers in the shower


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Having learned MY OWN lesson as a kid one too many times, my kids have been VERY well taught on respecting not only other peoples dogs but our own. 
Our dogs may be the type of dogs that will put up with anything, but there is still a respect that needs to be there. 

My son ONCE layed onto one of our sleeping dogs and got a bite in the face. (Nip more or less) he learned very quickly let a sleeping dog lay. 

When we are out in public they ALWAYS ask to pet a dog, no matter how friendly they seem. They NEVER stick their hands into crates, expens vehicle windows etc. 

It's just common sense that people seem to lack when teaching their kids. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I am so happy that most parents we encounter are awesome. They remind their kids - who understandably are excited about a puppy - to ask to meet the puppy, and the kids are usually really respectful and great with her.

We ran into the cutest two year old last night at the park. He saw my girl and his whole face lit up and he started toddling over. I made her sit, and he very gently petted her back and then her nose and muzzle. She sat calmly and kind of nibbled and licked when he got to her nose, but not hard, and he giggled. For me, at least, kids like him kind of undo the annoyance from stupid children who refuse to follow instructions I give on how to approach my girl so she's happy to be pet and doesn't try to just get away from them. It's hard to be unhappy when a kid like that is clearly so delighted and fascinated with making a new friend.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I have been amazed that as many kids ask as opposed to not asking in our town. In fact on some walks it's more often than not a child will ask........the ADULTS on the other hand..they are the ones who are "oh what a cute dog..commmmeeehhherre" UH NO! 
it's the ones who like you say get up close to you with a car window down and feel the need to bark out the window...SERIOUSLY? Throw that kid a bone...preferably a sharp jagged one.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I have never had a kid bark at my dogs but I have scratched my head a few times when witnessing what parents allow their kids to do.

Right after we rescued Buzz (at the time he was a 5 yo Aussie and close to 90 pounds) we were at my daughter's soccer game. Buzz was on a leash and lying behind my chair. When I got up I realized that there were 3 toddlers sitting next to Buzz poking and prodding him. Not one parent had asked if it was okay for their kids to approach Buzz and not one of them was near their kid as they poked at Buzz. I was in shock. Luckily Buzz loves toddlers, not as in love with adults and older kids but he does tolerate them. But toddlers he adores. I just could not believe that parents would allow their toddlers unsupervised access to an unknown dog.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Some of these stories, lol! Just for the record, I definitely am a fan of letting Darwinism weed the stupid ones out.  Some warning labels make me wonder who made it so that had to be created. Just really?

I've had some adults do stupid things and around here we have a mix. Some kids will ask or adults will ask, others simply come over and attempt to pet without bothering to ask. Thankfully, my dogs are good about people, but I still keep an eye on the shepherds. My golden is such a gentle soul, biting just doesn't occur to him, even with other dogs hurting him. 

But I just was sitting there like, honestly? Why bark and howl at a dog? Leia is much more defensive around the car too, even if she likes people and enjoys the attention. She is the dog who decides to walk into the midst of a group of people and it's almost like she is saying, Yes I am beautiful and you can pet me. She is quite vain lol. 

I think my heart would stop for a moment if a child came running up and tried to lay on top of one of my dogs. Especially if they have something. I've not had issues with them resource guarding but just that sudden appearance could spell disaster.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I had Echo on a ferry in Maine when he was a bit younger. He was a little nervous initially, and pretty clearly so. A guy walks buy carrying a toddler (maybe two years, if that)... swings around and SHOVES his baby's face in Echo's.... I FLIPPED. Stupid kids are the product of stupid parents.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember one Halloween night near my house, we have a small haunted train ride ,this one kid around 10 or 12 suddenly jumped out at my dog with his face in my dogs face, he was lucky he wasn't bitten. His stupid parents didn't even say anything.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I have gotten to the point that when I deal with kids, who aren't my own or in my family, I treat them as if they don't have parents, even if it is in front of their parents. I stop them, get to their level and explain why what they did is not ok, it probably comes from my many years working in walmart as a manager and having to wrangle kids ALL THE TIME. I live in a small town and many many many parents drop their kids off to 'hang out' at the store. I don't how many parents I have had to call to come pick up their kids for various reasons, then explain to the parent why it is not appropriate to leave kids to their own devices for hours on end in a store.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shade said:


> Nah, survival of the fittest I say
> 
> Like some person said one, remove all the warning labels from products and only those who have common sense survive. Good population control


Darwin always has a way of prevailing, no matter how many warning labels are slapped on hair dryers warning, "Do not use while sleeping."


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

those warning labels crack me up.....somebody somewhere at least ONE idiot ...tried it and that's why it's on there.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Dear Lord, I wouldn't blame a dog to suddenly have some kid in its face and react to that. Many dogs will do that even to adults or anything that may suddenly spook them! Ugh. The level of, are you kidding me, with shoving faces into the face of a dog. -.- 

Why must people have to be reminded what common sense is? It's just like... really? How do you miss learning simple things like, don't shove your face into the face of an animal.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I heard a kid barking at my puppy last night. We were out on a late walk, and I heard a barking sound that was pretty good but likely fake. Yup. Some kid barking at my dog.

I thought about letting out a low, menacing growl just to mess with him - I'm pretty convincing with both dog and cat sounds - but I figured that would probably be a little more evil than I'm usually willing to be.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

A couple months ago I was at an outside bar area with my kids and Dexterr. A little girl came over and asked if she can pet our dog. I told her to go ask her mom? Thought I was doing the right thing, til my kids started laughing and said gosh mom, how rude?? I guess the little girl asked is that a german shepherd? 
In my defense, the music was pretty loud..lol. Guess I'm getting old


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

When I was trying to have my dog around kids when he was a pup I had the neighbor kids come in and pet him and give him treats. I was AMAZED that the parents allowed them to come over to a stranger's house, pet a puppy and eat ice cream. The kids asked the parents, and they said yes. Without even coming to meet me. 

And I felt terrible after I thought it through because I just majorly rewarded little children (age 4 and up) for going with a stranger to pet their puppy.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I hate it when some kids bark at my dog on the street ... Part of me wish that he would bark back and lunge just to scare them and teach respect but that may not be the best thing.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Colie CVT said:


> It is then I realize some kid in the car next to us is howling at my dogs. -.-
> 
> Anyone else come across this lovely behavior before?



This is nothing unusual for a child to do ....I've howled at my dogs over the years.

My niece could howl in a high pitched tone and get one of my shepherds to return in kind like a coyote howling. So, I do not find this kind of behavior unconventional for many a child....but I wonder what Dr. Phil would say?

SuperG


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have caught adults barking through the fence at my dog before. I mean really? How stupid can a person be? Barking through the fence at a German Shepherd to get it to bark back is just plain rude and dumb at the same time. Do they think they are speaking dog language? Raina will bark back then I have to correct her and that isn't fair for her. I try to keep her from barking at things that are not a danger by saying "Enough, I see it," but maybe she can't tell the difference between real danger and stupid. Little kids are a whole other story. I have one neighbor with two little toddlers. Raina loves them both but they have been taught to be gentle, not run up and always ask first to pet her. She loves to kiss them and make them giggle but I try not to let her get into it too much, one kiss and that is it. I don't want her to think all toddlers are kissable and scare one away from dogs for life by trying to kiss them. Those big white teeth are pretty scary.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> I have caught adults barking through the fence at my dog before. I mean really?


Now those adult just took it to another level hahha


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow. Yeah now that is a special one lol. It's one thing if you are messing with your own dog or if your child is playing with their dog. But why bother doing that with someone's dog who ISN'T your own? I tend to not bother making contact at all with new dogs I meet. No talking, looking, petting. I merely stand in a neutral pose, keep my eyes on the people rather than the dog and let them decide if they want to come up to me. It has saved my hide a lot when I was doing a lot of triage and exams when I worked in the ER. Nervous dogs had the chance to investigate me and generally speaking, they were more relaxed and easier to handle.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I was telling my husband about this (not the thread specifically but that a kid was barking at our dog when I was walking her), and he said, "What's the big deal? Kids bark at dogs."

You don't think maybe it's a little mean? PuppyGirl froze and stared. She moved on after a second because she isn't easily fazed, but it's unnecessary and borders on teasing IMO.


----------



## Mumma1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Depends on the age of the child, I guess, as to how I feel about it. If its a young kid (6 or under) I would try to take their imagination into account. Maybe they really believe they ARE talking to the dog? 
I seem to have vague recollections of meowing at a cat of mine when I was a child, thinking I was "talking cat". And our daughter moos at cows...

Its another thing when its an adult barking or growling to get a reaction out of a strange dog. I think that says a lot about a person, and I would avoid them at all costs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol Shade!!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I find it amazing that I can be walking Traveler and adults on bikes come from behind and will just whiz by us. I'm lucky that Traveler is unfazed but I'm usually startled.

My SOP is to move Traveler off the trail when I see activity around us but sometimes I am unaware someone is coming up from behind. All I'm asking for is a Beep Beep or Ring Ring or even "Hey Move!"

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't had anyone bark at Ruger yet, but over the weekend we took him to a dog-friendly restaurant and someone's 2 kids were just awkwardly standing there staring at him. Instead of asking to pet him (or even saying anything), one of them stood there just out of leash-reach. Ruger got bored with him and laid down by our feet (good job, 12-week old pup! lol)

Eventually the kid sat down & started trying to feed him grass - we told him to please not do that. He was lightly petting Ruger's back, and the Ruger got into puppy mouthing mode. Finally, after about 10 minutes, the kids mom comes over & asked us if he was being nice to the dog. The kid gets up and said "He's a mean mean dog!" ... Luckily the mom had some kind of sense (even if it wasn't keeping tabs on her children at all times) and told him that's what puppies do and he's not mean. Then thanked us for letting him pet Ruger and left. The BF & I just looked at each other, shook our heads, and had to laugh.


----------

